# attached to his cage!



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have a 7 month old tiel, I have had him for 5 weeks this Wednesday. He is starting to come around a lot the last 2 weeks. He takes treats from my hand he knows how to step up (sometimes) when he is sitting on top of his cage and I tell him to step up and attempt to take him away from his cage so he can spend some time with his mommy, it seems to me he freaks out I try and take him to my bedroom and talk to him while he is perching on my hand I walk back into the living room where his cage is he fly's off my hand to his cage the minute he sees his cage, he NEVER likes leaving his cage. I want to be able for him to sit on my shoulder while I sit on the couch and let him be with me without him flying to his cage everytime....


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

Both of my birds fly straight to their cage when its in sight. Paco knows his way around the house already and hes a good flier so he will sometimes fly to his cage if I'am halfway up the stairs. Most of the time the bird may just feel safe there or if they have been out for awhile they can be hungry too. Let him adjust still since it has only been 5 weeks.


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks so much!


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

No problem


----------



## Seven11 (Feb 25, 2012)

I've Buddie for about a year now and it's the same story here. (I got her untame and neglected) She's just now coming around to leaving on her own to go the playgym. The only thing I can say is we just have to patient and let them come around to feeling comfortable on us without going right to the cage on there own. Hope this helps.


----------



## Codyandme1 (Sep 14, 2011)

Right now, his cage is his safe place. He is still getting used to all the new things, and people.
Be patient and he will come around, but for now, he may just like the security of his cage


----------



## Wogetorenk (Sep 11, 2012)

you will have to be patient and try to keep them as they are as they will grow up more they will be alright


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

*Hello Try this
B.J's. TEACH YOUR BIRD TO STAY

On your hand, or a portable perch or a particular place. If you want your bird use to stay in a particular place, fix a toy to it to help keep him occupied. 
This is really useful in an emergency situation so you know where your bird is. With some birds it could save your home from being wrecked.
From a rewarded step-up place your bird where you want him to stay... Say, 'STAY' & offer him a treat. 
Sit by him & offer just a peck of treat every 10 seconds or so, each time repeating the 'STAY'. 
Keep the treat out of sight between pecks ,so he doesn't focus on it..
Watch his body language very carefully & offer a peck with the stay command if it looks like he's seen something interesting that may be worth investigating elsewhere. Occasionally say "Stay" without a peck. Your aim is longer stays for less pecks 
After a few minutes of practice, allow him to do as he wants with the command. 'GO PLAY', break eye contact & turn your back, walk away if you want. 
Resume stay practice after a few hrs or the next day if you prefer.. 
Over the next few days gradually increase the birds waiting time between pecks. Be careful don't allow your bird to train you into giving him a treat every few seconds. 
As you know some birds are quicker learners than others so be patient & stop each session before both you & the bird get bored...B.J.. 
*


----------

